# What's the best "fat" 3d shaft



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I shoot Easton Fat Boy 500's at 58 lbs and 28 inch draw. I know they make in 340 but at your draw weight you may need to experiment with tip weights to get them to spine up. As far as fletching goes,I use 2.35 Easton Diamond fletch with no contact what so ever.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i shoot a fatboy 400


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I were you I would try the xringers fletched with some vanetec super spine vanes. They are really low profile and fly great.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

When I was shooting my 82nd in 3d I used the limbdriver rest and the Gold tip 30x pros and they flew like darts. I was set up on 29" with about 62lbs.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

pseshooter300 said:


> i shoot a fatboy 400


Agreed!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

The best fat shaft is whatever shoots the best out of your bow. For me it's the Victory X ringer HV 350's. I'm 31"DL at 62.5lbs. I tried alot of them and they hold the best group.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

*carbon express cxl's*

I'm shooting cxl 250's with 2.3 Duravanes. The 3D duravanes are a low profile vane and help with clearence when using a fat shaft.
My buddy uses fatboy 400's and mini blazers with good luck. Both arrows fly and hold up good.
We both shoot Drealin LD's and this set up helps clear the cable. I do rotate my nock alittle also.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot the X-jammer 27's for 3d and they shoot great. I have also shot the CXL 350's with good results. If you are going to go by ASA rules, A large arrow like the X-jammer, Triple X or X Killer with a good heavy point weight and stay around the 280 fps rule. If you are shooting with no speed limits, you will be able to shoot whatever you want depending on how fast you are wanting to shoot.


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

Fat boy 500's:wav:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

The ones I have shot I would rate as follows

CXL Selects 4/10
CXL-SS 9/10
Fatboys 9/10
X7 2312s 7/10

I am currently shooting CXL-SS which I really like, good job becuase in my opinion the original CXLs were rubbish.


----------



## sifinisher91 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Shafts*

I really would consider a .300 spine I shoot a 82nd at 70# and 30" and I couldn't get .340's to fly. Victory vx-22's and gold tip 22's fly great


----------



## hawkhunts (Dec 13, 2008)

I have shot both the 300 spine 3-71's and 340 spine 3-60's. Both perform similiarly.


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

shooting a 340 fatboy with the gnock. 3 2.5 vanetec with a hard helical.
set up and shooting excellant out of my marquis with the tripwire rest. after paper tuning the rest sit closer to the riser than center, typical bowtec, but it shoots darts. btw i have inserts and 75 grain point in the nose=115 grains.


----------



## bndhunter (Jun 23, 2009)

sifinisher91 said:


> I really would consider a .300 spine I shoot a 82nd at 70# and 30" and I couldn't get .340's to fly. Victory vx-22's and gold tip 22's fly great



I would have to agree, I am shooting the gold tip 22's with no problems out of a Apex 7 with a 30-1/2 DL, at 68 lb draw weight.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

If you are not using the Ultra Rest for hunting, you might try cutting the containment bar off. I cut all of mine off. It might save you from buying new arrows.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Regardless of the brand, make, or size, the best fat shaft for 3d is the one that you can shoot the tighest group/consistant group with and still achieve 280's speed.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Goldtip triple x's are the best ive ever seen.


----------

